# snowsystems work



## stryker 12 (Sep 21, 2006)

does any body know if snowsystems in chicago still hire subs if so what do they require and how would i go about getting in and are they a good company anything will help? anything will help thank u


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

We are looking for drivers/subs.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=302882#post302882

P.S. you shoud check your contact info. No way to get a hold of you.


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Snow Systems*

Snow Systems is still looking for plowers for the 2006-2007 season.

www.snowsystems.com

847.808.7800

E-mail me for any specific information: [email protected]


----------

